# The world lost a great fisherman



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

My father passed away yesterday after a 6 year battle with cancer. He was the greatest fisherman I know. He loved spending time on the rivers with his sons and taught me just about everything I know about fishing and life itself. I will miss his stories. I will miss his wisdom and I will hear his voice guiding me through my days for the rest of my life. He was lucky enough to get back up to the river in 2011 for his final steelhead trip. Although he could barely get his waders on and get up and down the bank he still managed to pull in his limit in 3 hours of fishing. Next time your on the river with a good friend or family spend an extra second to soak in how special that time is cause someday it might not be there anymore. Ill miss you Dad. Love you forever.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss. Looks like he left you a lot of good memories and a legacy of love for the out of doors.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good men are always missed. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss and great words of advise.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for you loss..... How old was he? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear, sending prayers your way

J.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. Based on your words he will never be far from you.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

So sorry about your loss bro. Loved the pic of him hooked up above the WP. Atleast you know he'll be looking down on you when on the river.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry about your loss best wishes! Everytime ur out he will be with u! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. This is an event in life that I have not yet experienced, and I just dont know how I am going to deal with it, and even though I do not know you personally, my thoughts are with you during this difficult time. I too have been blessed with an amazing dad and I know how much they mean to those of us who have been as fortunate.


----------



## spankins ole lady (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry for your loss our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mharv64 (May 11, 2011)

sorry about your loss. He look like a great man and sportsman


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. That is always difficult, we've spent our whole life preparing but never seem ready. 

Thoughts and prayers.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

He's in great company!.. There are many great fisherman there, and I must believe the fishing's great too!....


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Sad news, but a fine tribute. Keep on loving the outdoors as he did.


----------

